# Apache per-user directory setup



## gentoobob (Jul 15, 2009)

I have apache installed and I have it all setup so that when I create a user, in their home directory i created a folder called public_html and then that user can upload web content.  Users then can browse to their site by going to http://mywebaddress.com/~usersname

How can I get apache to show a different or default page if the user does not have a index.html file in their public_html folder.  

Cause if they dont, you get a 401 saying you dont have permissions to view, etc.  So id like apache to default to something else if the user doesnt have a index.html.  

Can anyone help?  thanks in advance.


----------



## johnblue (Jul 15, 2009)

If you are creating your users manually just add the extra step of cp a default index.html to the public_html dir.


----------



## brd@ (Jul 16, 2009)

You could setup a custom 404 page.


----------

